# Training in extreme heat...



## Saigonist (May 26, 2014)

Yo guys, just joined and looking for some advice.

I've recently moved to Vietnam. Before coming out I was training 5 times a week, often with a trainer and had a good regime and diet going. After traveling in Thailand for a few weeks (with no training) I moved to Vietnam and joined my local gym. It's a pretty basic gym but has the essentials; the only issue is it's more or less just a shed and Vietnam is HOT. It has a few fans but it makes very little difference and when there's lots of people in it's even warmer. It often reaches 30 degrees and it's like training in a shower with the amount you sweat.

My worry is is that I've been losing mass which I assume has something to do with the heat. Is there any way of preventing this? Supplements are basically a no go as they're very expensive over here. Any advice or ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

find a new gym with good aircon

move to Antarctica

suck it up

thats pretty much your options, no supplement is going to prevent you sweating, the sweating will be good for dropping unwanted fat off you its not going to eat away at your muscle mass, stick to the good diet and keep your protein high youll be fine


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sure its not water weight your losing? whats your fluid intake during and after these sessions


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I trained in a cheap Shanghai gym in summer without any air con. You just have to keep drinking. Even if you're not thirsty keep on sipping some water.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

iiadrenaliine said:


> find a new gym with good aircon
> 
> move to Antarctica
> 
> ...


How is sweating going to drop fat? Most likely he is eating less.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

The heat has nothing to do with you losing mass (fat or muscle).

You will just have to get used to it.

Watch some videos of Ronnie training in Metroflex where he says its 100F sometimes - didn't seem to hold him back.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> How is sweating going to drop fat? Most likely he is eating less.


you sweat because your body is trying to cool its self down due to a increase in core temperature, so he will be losing weight in the form of water, ye not fat sorry but your heart needs to work harder to both keep your muscles well oxygenated and to send extra blood to the skin to keep your body temperature safe so that will increase calories burnt, maybe not by much at all but surely more than if he wasnt sweating.

thats my understanding of things anyway, if im wrong i apologise.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Most likely dropping retained water rather than actual muscle mass. Drink, drink and drink some more. Water, I mean.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Saigonist said:


> Yo guys, just joined and looking for some advice.
> 
> I've recently moved to Vietnam. Before coming out I was training 5 times a week, often with a trainer and had a good regime and diet going. After traveling in Thailand for a few weeks (with no training) I moved to Vietnam and joined my local gym. It's a pretty basic gym but has the essentials; the only issue is it's more or less just a shed and Vietnam is HOT. It has a few fans but it makes very little difference and when there's lots of people in it's even warmer. It often reaches 30 degrees and it's like training in a shower with the amount you sweat.
> 
> ...


You working in Vietnam then? I not long got back from Thailand, Amazing place! When I was training over there I found I lost weight also. I was constantly eating and drinking fluids to try and help with this. If anything I looked leaner!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on holiday in Vietnam at the moment and gaining weight. But mainly due to all the yummy food


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been lucky enough to have travelled twice in SE Asia each time for 4-5 months, and on each occasion I added a bit of chub to my belly, despite the heat and doing a lot more stuff like wilderness trekking and walking around exploring places - the food is so nice and so damn cheap out there (for a westerner) that is easy to eat plenty.

I'd suspect the weight loss is a combo of fluid loss and restricted appetite. I don't suffer reduced appetite in the heat at all (I go the other way) but the majority of people do tend to become lethargic, less hungry and eat less when in a hotter climate than they are used to... if any non water weight has been dropped it's probably just a reflection of lower food intake, and appetite may well return gradually over a period of months. Is possible of course too that something unrelated to the heat that hasn't been considered may be the cause - more non exercise activity without raising food intake for example, or a combo of factors.


----------



## Saigonist (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, hopefully I'll adjust! You're right about the food though-I'm definitely not eating as much as I was and drinking a hell of a lot more beer than I used to when I was training hard. Started smoking again as well as there is 3 cigarette stands on every street, almost every man smokes smokes, and they're 60p a pack. That's the next thing that needs to go. I really can't justify it though. Thanks for the suggestions. Asia will be the death of me....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird does that Bikram yoga, it's in 38 degree heat or something stupid.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I was hot the other day..You could chat up one of them asian girls to fan you while you train.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

SK50 said:


> The heat has nothing to do with you losing mass (fat or muscle).
> 
> You will just have to get used to it.
> 
> Watch some videos of Ronnie training in Metroflex where he says its 100F sometimes - didn't seem to hold him back.


 Love that place. It inspires me and I've never been there..... real old school place with a great owner.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

As mention above, Just keep drinking your fluids.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I've done the same in Greece during the summer and I am pasty. Iced drink, early morning or late evening sessions, keep them short. Weights were ok, well squats an issue. Cardio was tough. Cold shower feels great afterwards though

In Vietnam its going to be the humidity. I sweat like a pig when in Cambodia. As soon as you start drying off you get perspiring again.

One good thing is though: you will be disgusted if you get fat and be determined to get any fat off! Don't know about other lads but I feel disgusting during a hot summer if I have a fat gut sticking out. Always feel like a sweaty pig


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Just coming off tbe back of summer here so i feel your pain! One of tbe gyms i train at has no air con, just fans and it is bloody awful...as said before drink water constantly... have a gatorade handy and either train early or late thats my rule! Humidity is the killer, while training in thailand i was standing in a puddle of my own sweat...in bare feet...


----------

